# Hidetada Yamagishi Out of 2010 Mr. Olympia



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Freak Injury Knocks Hidetada Yamagishi Out of 2010 Mr. Olympia by Joe Pietaro Perhaps this may be a valuable lesson learned by Hidetada Yamagishi. The six-year pro???s career has definitely been on an upswing but has been derailed with an untimely leg injury. While preparing for the Pro Bodybuilding Weekly Tampa Pro, he was doing [...]

*Read More...*


----------

